# decompile, disassemble



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2008)

Licensee may not reproduce, redistribute, *decompile*, reverse engineer or *disassemble* the Redistributable Code.

Licensee and Licensee Affiliates shall not *decompile, disassemble*, 
reverse translate, or otherwise reverse engineer or attempt to derive the source code of the Licensed Software.

Στο γούγλη έχω βρει να αποδίδονται και τα δύο ρήματα σε ένα ελληνικό ως εξής: ανακατασκευή του πηγαίου ή του αντικειμενικού κώδικα. Any ideas?


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2008)

Δες κι ένα αρθράκι του Ορογράμματος που έχω καταθέσει εδώ.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2008)

Αν κατάλαβα καλά, από τα αποτελέσματα που βρήκα μέσω του συνδέσμου σας, ισχύει η εξής αντιστοίχιση ( ;; ) :
reverse engineering -> ανάστροφη μηχανίκευση
decompilation -> αποσυμπίληση (ή ανακατασκευή; )
disassembly -> αποσυναρμολόγηση


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2008)

Προσπαθώ, από την πίσω πόρτα, τη μη μουσική, να φέρω τον όρο συμπιλώ, συμπίληση, συμπίλημα, αποσυμπίληση στη συζήτηση, αφού μου τον απορρίψανε εδώ.


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2008)

Να τον φέρετε και πολύ με βολεύει. Στο τέλος τέλος έχει 339 αποτελέσματα στο google η αποσυμπίληση. Να το αγνοήσουμε;


----------



## La usurpadora (Mar 5, 2008)

Εμείς, πάντως, στα υπόγεια της Πανασ. δεν τον αγνοούμε. (τον όρο)


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 5, 2008)

Εμείς, στην ταράτσα της μικρομαλακής, συμφωνούμε με τα υπόγεια της Πανασ. και λέμε:
decompile: αποσυμπίληση 
disassemble: ανακατασκευή
Βάζω ουσιαστικά, επειδή έχουν καθιερωθεί. Δηλαδή, "δεν είναι δυνατή η/δεν επιτρέπεται η/δεν πρέπει να προβείτε σε αποσυμπίληση ή ανακατασκευή κ.λπ."


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2008)

Σας ευχαριστώ! (Μα είστε καταπληκτικοί!)

(Δεν κλείνω το θέμα, έχω ακόμα λίγες μέρες για το ντεντλάιν μου. Απλώς είμαι αυθόρμητος τύπος  )


----------



## nickel (Mar 5, 2008)

Όπως βλέπω και στα γκουγκλικά ευρήματα:

 ανακατασκευή του πηγαίου ή του αντικειμενικού κώδικα (decompilation και disassembly)

Και τα δύο είναι διαδικασίες reverse engineering: πιάνουν τον κώδικα που από assembly έχει γίνει machine language ή από source code κάποιας high-level language έχει γίνει αρχείο exe (executable, έχει γίνει compiled) και επαναφέρουν (ανακατασκευάζουν) τον αρχικό κώδικα (πηγαίο ή αντικειμενικό).

Δηλαδή η «ανακατασκευή» δεν είναι μετάφραση του disassembly (αποσυναρμολόγηση), αλλά πρέπει να πάει παρέα με το αντικείμενο, «ανακατασκευή αντικειμενικού κώδικα», για να παράσχει ερμηνευτική μετάφραση. Σαφές ή να το πω με άλλα λόγια;


----------



## zephyrous (Mar 5, 2008)

Σωστά. Π.χ. 
You may not: • reverse engineer, decompile or disassemble the software
Δεν επιτρέπεται: • η αποσυμπίληση ή η ανακατασκευή του πηγαίου ή του αντικειμενικού κώδικα του λογισμικού


----------



## kapa18 (Mar 5, 2008)

...εμένα βέβαια, στην προκειμένη περίπτωση, το κείμενο μου δίνει ήδη Redistributable Code (στην πρώτη πρόταση) και source code of the Licensed Software (στην δεύτερη), οπότε θα "πάω" με αυτά.


----------

